# Gear box oil



## pgrass101 (Apr 26, 2013)

What type of oil would you recommend for the gear boxes on a brush cutter, finishing mower and tiller? 

Can they all use the same type of oil?

Would I need something heavier than 30 weight?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

On all our farm gear we use Castrol products for :

Gear drive implements:
- in lower ambient temps below 10 Degrees Celcius start up CASTROL AXLE EPX 80W-90 
- above 10Celcius CASTROL AXLE AP 85W-140 

Chain drive implements:
CASTROL ALPHA SP 680


----------

